# Profischlammsauger im Vergleich



## RichardTeich (22. Jan. 2014)

Liebe Kollegen,

ich habe einen relativ großen 'Schwimmteich mit etwa 120 qm Wasserfläche und 1,80 m Wassertiefe bisher ohne viel Filtertechnik betrieben.
Im letzten Jahr haben sich dann allerdings ganz massiv Fadenalgen auf der Teichoberfläche gebildet.Trotz intensiven Abfischen der Algen ist das Wasser nicht mehr klar geworden.

Inzwischen sind die Algen jetzt abgestorben und liegen auf dem Teichboden. Ich vermute, dass ich den Teich jetzt gründlich reinigen muss, bevor sich neue Algen bilden.
Ich habe mich deshalb mit dem Thema Teichsauger beschäftigt. Unter anderem habe ich mir den Pondovac von Oase ausgeliehen. Das Gerät ist allerdings viel zu schwach.
Es gibt zwei Geräte, die mir geeignet erscheinen. Das ist einmal der Tapir 6000 und die Schlammhexe. Beides keine preiswerten Sauger, deshalb möchte ich auch keine falsche Entscheidung treffen.
Wer hat die Geräte schon im Einsatz gehabt und kann etwas dazu sagen? Ich bin für jede weiterhelfende Info dankbar.


----------



## jolantha (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Hallo Richard
Willkommen hier 
gib doch einfach mal " Schlammsauger " in der Suche ein, da gibt es muttlerweile schon ganz viele
Beiträge


----------



## troll20 (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Oder du baust dir einen 70iger LH mit nem VLCF hinten dran und bist mit wenigen € dabei.
Hat dazu noch den Vorteil das du Strom sparst und gleichzeitig mit dem LH ins Wasser kannst.

LG René


----------



## Selfmen (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Servus Richard, ich bin in ähnlicher Situation. Hab jetzt immer mit irgend welchen Inprovisionen gesaugt, aber zufriedenstellend hat es nie funktioniert. Schlussendlich will ich mir jetzt ein brauchbares Gerät zulegen und bin auch bereit einiges dafür auszugeben. Nur, ich finde nirgends wirkliche Erfahrungswerte die mir weiterhelfen!
Momentan schwebe ich zwischen dem Torpedo 50 und dem Tapier 10000. Der Torpedo hat zwar einen Saugwert von 15000 l/h uns ist mit 50er Saug und Abflussleitung ausgestattet, bringt aber lediglich ein Vakuum von 0,260 bar zustande. Der Tapier punktet im Vakuum mit 0,700 bar (bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob diese Angaben auch stimmen!) ist aber mit einer Saugleistung von 10000l/h und das bei einem 38er Leitungsquerschnitt eher dürftig. Denke dass er das Vakuum dann durch die nötige höher Fliesgeschwindigkeit wieder selbst aufbraucht! Der Vorfilter ist durch das höhere Vakuum natürlich auch teurer! Hab auch die Schlammhexe angeschaut, aber dass ist eher nur eine umgebaute Schwimmbadpumpe und die kommt beim "Luftschnuppern" ins Stottern.
Wie auch immer, wäre super toll, wenn hier jemend vertreten wäre der Vergleichswerte angeben ann!


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Also was Schlammsauger betrifft habe ich 3-4 schon ausprobiert an meinem altem Teich.
Fragt mich aber bitte nicht mehr nach der Bezeichnung 
Dann habe ich mir bei einem Spengler einen ausgeliehen so was :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/5m-Schlammsauger-Teichsauger-10m-HD-Schlauch-f-Karcher-/360405761947?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Hochdruckreiniger&hash=item53e9db7f9b
Ich muss sagen das ich am Anfang Bedenken hatte das der auch meine Algen absaugen würde.
Aber was das teil geleistet hat war der Hammer.
Sämtliche Algen und Schlamm hat der aus dem Teich geholt bei einer Tiefe von 2m  
Würde ich jetzt wieder einen brauchen würde ich mir so ein Teil von Ebay holen und einen vernünftigen Hochdruckstrahler mit ordentlich Durchfluss drann hängen.
Ich kanns nur empfehlen.
Vielleicht ist ja bei euch in der Nähe auch ein Spengler bei dem ihr so ein Teil als Probe mal ausleihen könnt.


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Hallo Achim, 
danke für den Link, bin leider ein bißchen " Blond " und hab die Logik noch nicht ganz. 
Muß mich mal schlau lesen, und soooo teuer finde ich das Teil gar nicht.
Wenn ich es dann begriffen habe, werde ich mir sowas kaufen.


----------



## Selfmen (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Also die Lösung mit dem Hochdruckreiniger hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Zum einem braucht man dazu schon einen Profihochdruckreiniger, der dann preislich jenseits von gut und böse ist und zum anderen geht das eher langsam. Wenn ich denke dass ich damit meine 300 m² Folie reinigen will, hänge ich da sicher mehr als einem Tag dabei!
Ich hab beim googeln Membranenpumpen aus China gefunden. Kennt die jemand? Machen von der Beschreibung her einen guten Eindruck, aber was dann die Realität spricht, ist eine andere Frage?


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*



> Also die Lösung mit dem Hochdruckreiniger hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Zum einem braucht man dazu schon einen Profihochdruckreiniger, der dann preislich jenseits von gut und böse ist


Sicher eien Hochdruckreiniger vom Bauhaus für 100€ geht da eher schlechter 
Aber:


> Schlussendlich will ich mir jetzt ein brauchbares Gerät zulegen und bin auch bereit einiges dafür auszugeben.



 aber gute HD Reiniger gibt es auch gebraucht 



> und zum anderen geht das eher langsam



Je mehr Durschfluß der HD-Reiniger hat um so schneller geht das .
Einen ganzen Tag brauchst du mit dem Teil 100% nicht.
Schau mal ob du dir irgendwo so ein Teil ausleihen kannst und du wirst überrascht sein wie gut und schnell das geht


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Hallo zusammen,

Peter Boden und ich haben mit dem Schlammprofi schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und sie im nachfolgenden Thread beschrieben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Danke Dr.J für die Entfernung des ungültigen Links. 

Peter Boden hat den Schlammprofi in seinem Thread - Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger - sehr genau mit Fotos gezeigt und beschrieben. Mich hat am Anfang der hohe Preis abgeschreckt, aber jetzt kann ich sagen, dass sich diese Investition gelohnt hat. Wer einen größeren Teich hat, sollte sich das Gerät einmal ansehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Profischlammsauger im Vergleich*

Hallo,

gültiger Link Impellerteichsauger eingefügt.


----------

